

I am selling social interaction - convulsive
http://iamsellingsocialinteraction.com/

======
jmduke
I was going to write a few paragraphs about how dumb this is -- how I can't
imagine an interpretation of it that didn't bother me, because if it was an
earnest enterprise than it's doing a bad job of selling itself and
unintentionally disparaging the completely valid need for social interaction
as a service (e.g. suicide hotlines); and if it was meant to be a critical
performance art thing, then its the equivalent of yelling into an echo
chamber.

Then, I realized how much I was thinking about this silly little thing, and I
decided it was worth appreciating anything that made me think a bit more
seriously about what I spend my money (and time) on, even on lazy Sunday
mornings.

~~~
convulsive
you're claiming that if if it was meant to be a critique it's ineffective yet
you found yourself realizing "how much [you were] thinking about this silly
little thing"

interesting!

~~~
jmduke
The cadence of your post implies to me that you're exposing some sort of
hypocrisy on my part.

My entire point was that I had gotten all riled up about something being dumb,
but that something had caused me to think in a way atypical of dumb things.

~~~
convulsive
nevermind, i completely misread your comment

------
asgard1024
I thought about something similar, like a Chatroulette, but in the real world.

I imagine it would work like a restaurant, on entry you would get a list of
people to pick from, with their backgrounds, and you could choose to join
someone for a meal or wait for someone else to come. And vice versa, you could
say which people do you want to join you.

~~~
Kerrick
Something like Speed Dating without the implication that you are searching for
a significant other, then?

~~~
asgard1024
Not at all. Once you make your pick, I would expect the conversation to last
quite some time.

Also, I don't think it should be viewed as just for dating, but rather to meet
other people with different opinions or backgrounds. Or similar backgrounds.
Perhaps it would work the best if it would be advertised as to avoid the
dating entirely; to view this as a dating setting is a very narrow view of the
human social experience.

I am in my mid-thirties, and I find older people lot more interesting for
conversation. They usually have more experience in life, more funny stories,
and so on. Which is quite the opposite of the young gals I would date. :-)

------
DanBC
Services like this are needed, and useful. Current offerings are weird and
weirdly expensive.

([http://rentafriend.com/](http://rentafriend.com/)) is probably the most well
known, but has a steep membership fee and costs per friend on top. I guess
that's useful.

A site could make some money if they defined services, and allowed people to
offer those services for money, and provided some kind of protection and
safety advice. They'd skim some money off somewhere.

~~~
twerquie
I can't see it as anything but satire.

------
pcrh
It reminds me of the Monty Python conversation menu:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkp7f8IxJNU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkp7f8IxJNU)

------
bhashkarsharma
This post reminded me of this video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeAkYuMDVGY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeAkYuMDVGY)

~~~
qwertz
the barking dog is so annoying

------
likeclockwork
The controller is the best part!

I wonder what his display is like? Is it timing the things that take time to
happen?

------
AdrianRossouw
isn't that basically an escort service?

~~~
unclesaamm
a truer root is probably therapy. escorts are just therapists that can also
touch you. plus they <looks around, lowers voice> have sex

------
dmak
Images need to be resized.

~~~
jmcgough
was gonna say this - you have like 15 mb of images that are just being scaled
anyways, you can resize them to a small fraction of that

~~~
calinet6
For $2 I will resize one image.

For $4 I will resize an image so that it's too small to view properly.

For $2 I will resize it so that it's retina-friendly.

For $10 I will replace the image with one of a puppy.

~~~
avalaunch
God I hope he goes with the $10 option.

